# Picked up my 2nd GTR...



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

I picked up this one for my little brother. 1993 BNR32. :squintdan 


















































































































Engine bay at purchase....























engine bay after a few mods...


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Loving your R34!!! Everytime i see it, it always looks better for some reason!

The R32 looks sooo sedate next to the R34!!! 

And the engine bay paint has made a big difference on the R32!!! Needs a good clean for the rest of the bay to look totally complete


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow!
Where do you get that valve cover plate from??? I´ve never seen such a part available in stores. Do you get it from autobacs?

BTW...if you´re interested in a bro-swap, I can be a VERY good brother too.


----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

*sorry*

sorry thats spots taken..and not giving up that car. :chuckle: 

-new owner BNR32 Junjun


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

The engine bay is transformed!, it looks like new..fantastic.


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, Jun your R32 is real clean! Great purchase and enjoy her :thumbsup:


----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you. But props to my bro Tim for guiding me along the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice Engine bay. That's the way it has to be done. 

Superb ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

> Wow!
> Where do you get that valve cover plate from??? I´ve never seen such a part available in stores. Do you get it from autobacs?


Have to agree what an amazing transformation to the engine bay the new paint makes, though your little brother has some cleaning duties to perform!  

I'd be interested to know who supplied the engine cover plate also  

Can you divulge or is it a secret?


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

That looks fantastically tidy and the work on the engine makes a massive difference , awesome work!!!

Sparks


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Individualist said:


> Have to agree what an amazing transformation to the engine bay the new paint makes, though your little brother has some cleaning duties to perform!
> 
> I'd be interested to know who supplied the engine cover plate also
> 
> Can you divulge or is it a secret?


you can order it direct from nissan japan. this one is from a Nur R34. here is the part number 13290 - AB000.

It cost 4,900 yen. :thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Not running any air flters?


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

air filters? we don't need no stinking air filters... j/k.

they are on order. apexi just like mine. should be installed this week. I just scored on a set of Nismo Turbines with tuned ROM to run on stock injectors and cams...

I'm thinking the low end will be a bit laggy, but should be interesting above 4,000 rpm. :flame:


----------



## mammoth (Jun 17, 2006)

both cars look sweet 

cant believe the difference the paint and pipework has made to the 32


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

*more pics*

I spent a few hours cleaning the engine bay yesterday and a few hours today. still a lot more to go. my brother is going to owe me a sushi dinner for this :squintdan ....ah, the things i do for good food. :chuckle: 




























the HKS filters are just temporary. i do not recommend using them for long term use. they just simply suck.









nismo rear strut bar installed.










spare parts...










the turbines you see here are NISMO turbines....not N1's. only paid $650 for the turbines, tuned ROM, plumbing, and stock exhaust manifolds.

oh, I also added the NISMO sticker on the strut tower bar. 
it's good for at least 5-8 HP. :chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Can I be your brother if your getting him things like that :chuckle:

Very nice indeed on both cars :clap:


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Mayn, some people (cough cough me) are trying to buy one.. and some people are buying second SEXY GTR.. lol.. lovely collection .. always love your 34!!


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

What are your driving impressions of both? What do you like better in terms of streetability?


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

supdawg79 said:


> What are your driving impressions of both? What do you like better in terms of streetability?


Well, it's kinda unfair at this point to compare the two. My R34 is highly modded and the R32 (aside from a nice looking engine bay) is bone stock with downgraded cheap tires with a sidewall that will rival the great wall of china (VENTUS 225/50-16). Being what it is, the R32 is still pretty impressive. Even bone stock it pull very nicely. I really like the 5 speed mission better than the GETRAG. The R32 mission gears are taller whereas the GETRAG mission is close ratio. Plus, the GETRAG is very noisy with a tune above 550 HP. As far a streetability goes, right now? I'm more comfortable with my R34.
Reasons:
1. because I've been driving it for about 5 years now.
2. tuned suspension and big brake kits are very reassuring.
3. R34 twin plate clutch grabs with very little slip and is set low. R32 stock clutch slips too much and grabs way too high.


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

I should add, that after the few upgrades that will be added to the R32, streetability will quickly match that of my R34.

1. ORC twin plate clutch
2. LMGT-4 Wheels (same as mine w/o center cap, but requires wider front fenders)
3. Potenza RE01-R 265/35-18 tires
4. Turned rotors and fresh brake pads (until Jun can afford a big brake kit).
5. Still researching the suspension to get....thinking maybe using Ohlin's or Arogosta's circuit coilovers.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Those cars look great together. Nice work on the engine bay too.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

A really nice couple. Loveing the engine bays


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

JunBNR32 enjoy your new car and welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

WIT BLITZ said:


> JunBNR32 enjoy your new car and welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


Thanks Wit Blitz. I will be sure to treat this car with the respect that it deserv's. Also I will be looking foward to you guys for input along the way. Thanks again for the warm welcoming guys!!:wavey:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

:bowdown1:


----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

bnr34vspec said:


> I should add, that after the few upgrades that will be added to the R32, streetability will quickly match that of my R34.
> 
> 1. ORC twin plate clutch
> 2. LMGT-4 Wheels (same as mine w/o center cap, but requires wider front fenders)
> ...


dont forget the gtr 34 seats.. that way it can be the same comfort and support as your 34 :thumbsup:


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

Junbnr32 welcome mate, nice to see some brotherly love on the forums


----------



## Myriad (May 3, 2007)

I want dos.
I wish I had an older brother that was like "oh, you look like you need an r32, here you go." Last thing my brother gave me was almost wrapping my S14 around a pole. Still, both cars are impeccable.

Ah, brotherly love.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Do you want to swap your 6 speed getrag for my R32GTR 5 speed box then? 

Loverly pare of cars - I love standard R32GTRs - in an ideal world i would pick up a standard r32 for daily drive to work and have the modded one for track days and weekends  as it is - i can only afford the modded one 

Butuz


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

Very nice GTR's.
I'm going to get a new car in about 2 months, i can't really decide what to get between a R32 or a S2000. I'm swaying more towards the S2000 though because i know they are very reliable. And it will be new compared to R32.


----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

V4 SKUNK said:


> Very nice GTR's.
> I'm going to get a new car in about 2 months, i can't really decide what to get between a R32 or a S2000. I'm swaying more towards the S2000 though because i know they are very reliable. And it will be new compared to R32.


i say if this is going to be your first car or your only car then i would get something more reliable i.e s2000. i wouldnt get a r32 do to the maintenance factor that may occur being a 14+ year old car. But if this is going to be your 2nd/weekend car then thats a different story.


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

What kind of oil catch can/washer fluid container is on the R34?I would like to move my bettery to the trunk in my R32 and I need something to fill the space.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice pictures, really like that R32, the engine bay clean up makes such a difference! :clap: 

- Kevin.


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Update:

Just dropped of the R32 at Nissan Red Stage. They are going to paint some wide body fenders that I traded from Rick LaChance. Thanks Rick! I had ordered the same fenders but they won't be in for another week and I'm on a compressed timeline to get the R32 and R34 ready to ship to Tokyo.

Nissan Red Stage will also paint my extra set of Nismo LMGT-4's black. Wrapped in a set of LM Dunlaps 265/35-18's for now.

Pictures will be posted by Wednesday. Then the ORC clutch, Greddy BOV, and Greddy Oil Catch Can will be added.

It's comming along nicely, Jun. We'll be cruzing up Pacific Coast Hwy and to Las Vegas in no time. LOL!


----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

update on my r32:
LMGT-4's Prep to be painted black


















Wide front fender flares:

































Rolled rear fenders:


----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

being added very shortly:
ORC twin plate clutch
Greddy Type-R BOV
HKS F-Con Vpro (tuned by suji)
Jun Front Grill
Gtr-34 Wing


----------



## Myriad (May 3, 2007)

What do you do for a living?
My God.


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

he's a gourmet chef...and he's gonna feed me when he arrives to Okinawa this Friday.

here's the updated pics. it will come off the lift this Friday and get road tuned on Monday.

Jun, forget the R34 wing and the JUN grill for now. Get a suspension set up first! You look like you're gonna go off roading...


----------



## Myriad (May 3, 2007)

4WHEELING HIOHHH!!!


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Here are some photos of phase one mods at 85% completion. Pics taken by BNR32 Saurus Tuned owner, Rick LaChance. Thanks Rick. They look great.

Just installed: :squintdan 

ORC twin plate clutch
Greddy Type R BOV
Greddy Oil Catch Tank
Mine's carbon wrapped steering wheel
R32 LED tail lights

To be installed this week: :smokin: 

R34 seats with Superior Leather seat covers
HKS F-Con VPro computer (R34 MAF's will be removed)

Still needed:  

Suspension!!! 
and wheel caps


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice ... looking awesome


----------



## jko (May 9, 2007)

The beauty of Japan, where you can simply "pick up" GTRs  :chuckle: Awesome!

Curious as to why the HKS filters suck  The previous owner of my 34 used them, and I'm thinking of a change.


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*Sick!*

Dude,

The 32 is really coming along (quickly I might add)!

I never thought to have RedStage paint my LM's. If you don't mind me asking how much did they charge you? I plan to paint mine this weekend a nice charcoal grey pearl color unless Nissan is cheaper.

Are you just bringing these 2 cars here to Tokyo?


SEE YOU SOON!


----------

